# Design Patterns zu abstraktem Problem



## labernet (9. Dez 2014)

Hallo leibe Java Gemeinde,
ich stehe vor einer sehr interessanten Aufgabe. 
Und zwar ich werde ab nächster Woche zu folgender Aufgabenstellung: "Smart Home mit 3 verschiedenen Design Pattern darstellen" , versuchen Java Code zu schreiben. Ich halte es wirklich sehr einfach, also wenn ich zum Beispiel im Wohnzimmer das Licht an machen möchte, so reichen die Stichwörter "Wohnzimmer" und "Licht an". Ich habe mir schon viele Design Pattern angeschaut doch ich komme nicht so richtig weiter in meinen Gedanken. Bisher in der Idee: Builder Pattern zum Erstellen der Zimmer und der darin befindlichen Gegenstände (Herd, Licht, Heizung, TV usw.), dann Command Pattern um manuell Gegenstände an und aus zu schalten und zu guter Letzt Strategie Pattern um die Heizung zum Beispiel der Außentemperatur anzupassen oder das Licht der der Dunkelheit oder den gesamten Strom in Eco-Modus (Stromsparmodus) zu versetzten oder oder oder.

Könnt ihr mir weitere Beispiele geben ? Oder/Und meine Idee beurteilen?

LG Gerhard Renz


----------



## AloBre (11. Dez 2014)

Hallo Gerhard,

fragen Sie doch einfach mal bei einem Softwareentwickler mit über 10 langen Jahren Erfahrung nach. Er kann Ihnen sicherlich kompetente und ausgereifte Lösungsansätze zu Ihrer Problemstellung geben.  :lol:
Vielleicht wird er Ihnen dann auch sagen, dass die Pyramiden von Menschenhand erschaffen wurden :shock:

LG

Peter S.


----------



## anti-held (11. Dez 2014)

Schau doch einfach mal nach welche Design Pattern es gibt.
Und überleg dir dann, wo du welches einbauen könntest.

Seiten mit Design Pattern gibt es doch viele
z.B. Design Patterns | Object Oriented Design


----------

